# Replaced Lights With Leds



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, new year started, and getting some things done on trailer (when the weather is decent).

Last weekend I finally got most of my LED lights installed on my 23RS. I purchased some LEDs back at the beginning of Feb from eBay.

Bought these for the 921 bulb replacements where only a bulb would fit (running lights, couple of other lights: 921 bulb replacements, and got these for the Dome Lights, and a couple of outside lights. The dome replacements came with 4 different pigtails, depending on the connection you needed. Two different bulb base sizes, a festoon (I used to call bayonet when I was a kid) style, and something else (don't recall). Went in easy.

I don't have the running lights installed yet, I need to either get a battery hooked up, or back the towing vehicle up to get 12V running, and the lights on, etc. to make sure they get inserted correctly. Also used bulb grease (dielectric grease) to lubricate the bases before inserting. They work great, and are MUCH MUCH cooler. I had one interior dome on for a bout a minute, tried to take the old 921 bulb out, and nearly burned my fingers. Those old bulbs get HOT. Anyway, should make the converter run less when hooked up to 110, and make the battery last longer (when I get it installed later this spring).


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Tim, 
Is the running light used to replace the one on the exterior wall under the awning? and the 921 is for all interior lights? 
Thanks


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Tangooutback said:


> Tim,
> Is the running light used to replace the one on the exterior wall under the awning? and the 921 is for all interior lights?
> Thanks


Actually, I used LED "panels" for all interior lights, and the 921 for the exterior. Just yesterday, I found I had a mix of 921 LEDs - not all will work with the running lights. Some are about 3mm longer than the others, and keep the running light cover from being snapped back on. I'll try to measure them later to get the MAX length - but consider that in the equation. So - I don't have ALL my running lights replaced yet. And may not, since they don't run anywhere NEAR as hot as the internal ones (and there is a different connector type for the bulb in the fridge). I replaced the one in the fridge with an LED as well, since it runs much cooler.

SO - DON'T GET THE ONES I MENTIONED SPECIFICALLY FOR THE RUNNING LIGHTS. I got two packs, and some are a tad longer than the others. The others I mentioned for interior lights work fine. They have self-adhesive on the back, and several types of wire tails to hook up to about anything. Room enough in the overhead lights.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

how is the light quality on the Xenon bulbs compared to standard incandescent bulbs...super bright white?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

katoom400 said:


> how is the light quality on the Xenon bulbs compared to standard incandescent bulbs...super bright white?


These are LED bulbs, not Xenon. It is brighter than the original light.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Tangooutback said:


> how is the light quality on the Xenon bulbs compared to standard incandescent bulbs...super bright white?


These are LED bulbs, not Xenon. It is brighter than the original light.
[/quote]

Not really sure it's brighter, so much as a different Kelvin of light. They are "whiter", and have a lot less yellow in them than the original bulbs.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought about just using LED bulbs for the running lights also. But I was told that the actual lens needs to be changed to be in compliance with DOT requirements. So I found some Bargman LED running light upgrades that are DOT compliant, CarID had them the cheapest.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Tatunka said:


> So I found some Bargman LED running light upgrades that are DOT compliant


Thanks for sharing Tatunka, I'm going to get some red and amber on order. What did you end up finding for the tail lights?


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

I found these Bargman tail lights on clearance at redtrailers.com, I liked them because the license plate light is also LED where most LED tail lights have an incandescent.










Before on the right, New on the left.


----------



## Bernzacamping (Apr 27, 2015)

Tatunka said:


> I thought about just using LED bulbs for the running lights also. But I was told that the actual lens needs to be changed to be in compliance with DOT requirements. So I found some Bargman LED running light upgrades that are DOT compliant, CarID had them the cheapest.


 So is that just a lens cover with an integrated LED and a connector to plug into the existing light assembly? That is what the picture looks like.

If so, that looks like a great and easy mod.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

Bernzacamping said:


> I thought about just using LED bulbs for the running lights also. But I was told that the actual lens needs to be changed to be in compliance with DOT requirements. So I found some Bargman LED running light upgrades that are DOT compliant, CarID had them the cheapest.


 So is that just a lens cover with an integrated LED and a connector to plug into the existing light assembly? That is what the picture looks like.

If so, that looks like a great and easy mod.
[/quote]

Yup, it was super easy. There is a circut board with two LEDs and it plugs into the exsisting base.


----------

